# Does anyone own a saltwater tank?



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Besides the obvious, what is the difference between saltwater tanks and freshwater tanks. Are they a lot harder than fw or is it the money issue that deters many people?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

as far as I know both reasons are what deter people


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i own one....pricey and not the easiest to keep.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I have a 150 gallon sw tank. They're harder to maintain then a fresh water tank. Especially a reef tank. :sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

reef tanks are money guzzlers.........


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

thePACK said:
 

> reef tanks are money guzzlers.........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what do you have in your 150?


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Both
but the main reason is price


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

thePACK said:


> what do you have in your 150?


 Right now I am cycling it wit 6 damsels. Then after a month occurs, I will put some triggers, tangs, groupers, and an eel in there.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..what type of eel are you planning on getting? i use to have a trigger tank had abunch of different kinds...i use to toss big feeders to them and they would go into a frenzies..it was cool


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I dont own one due to cost... they are relativly easy to maintain unless you get disease, its a different game, for the price difference i will just stik with FW fish cause i love them :smile:


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

does live rock count as reef ? or is it just rock with stuff living on it ?


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

live rock is necessary for proper biological filtration and it is expensive but its easy to keep alive. reef would consist of corals and inverts


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice..what type of eel are you planning on getting? i use to have a trigger tank had abunch of different kinds...i use to toss big feeders to them and they would go into a frenzies..it was cool


 I tried to keep a trigger tank, but after my queen trigger was killed I decided to stop the nonsense before I killed any more expensive ass fish


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I had a 55 gal tank...I got lazy doing waterchanges (mixing salt, spgravity)


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i have 75 gallon saltwater tank and my mom has a 55 gallon saltwater tank i have a trigger,dwarf lionfish, and 2 snowflake moray eels and a hermit crab,

my moms tank has a yellow tang 2 sailfin tangs, coral beauty, moorish idol, and a grouper that will go in my tank when it gets bigger


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i just started a 12 gal saltwater tank.... yes it does guzzle the money up, but it's so interesting.......... and the fish are so colorful............. im cycling it with a 4 striped damsel.......... i think saltwater fish have better personalities than any freshwater species.................... just my opinion


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I have 90g and 75g Salt tanks. They are awesome, My favorite tanks for sure... Well worth the effort and such... GOOD TIMES!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

maverick said:


> Both
> but the main reason is price










same here, its not terribly difficult, bt everything is so expencive, lighting for a reef tank can cost over a hundred just for 1 bulb, and 100 for 1 fish is common


----------

